# Artist "Cooper"



## sjhegland

Greetings, and thank you for any assistance you can give. ;-)

I bought this painting from someone who said they had it at least 30 years, prior information is unknown. It is such a very well done oil painting, no Bob Ross style. ha! Anyway I have researched all the "Cooper" artists I can find and came up empty. Or I may have overlooked something....kind of new at this.

Again thank you for any thoughts....


----------



## [email protected]

Saw your post and am also a novice but have this painting that appears to be by the same artist although mine is unsigned. The harbor, buildings, boats, sails and atmosphere seems so similar I wanted to share it.


----------



## Sarahps1

sjhegland said:


> Greetings, and thank you for any assistance you can give. ;-)
> 
> I bought this painting from someone who said they had it at least 30 years, prior information is unknown. It is such a very well done oil painting, no Bob Ross style. ha! Anyway I have researched all the "Cooper" artists I can find and came up empty. Or I may have overlooked something....kind of new at this.
> 
> Again thank you for any thoughts....



Hi. I know this is an old thread but I'm selling a couple of prints and was looking for some more info on the artist when your post popped up. I believe you're looking at a Ken Cooper painting: PressReader.com - Digital Newspaper & Magazine Subscriptions

Do you still have it? They're hard to come by these days!


----------

